# Good housekeeping, How to be a good wife



## GJK (Jul 20, 2004)

the funniest thing ever written

http://www.tandtmag.com/jan02/wife.html


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Good housekeeping May13,1955 How to be a good wife*




> *03.* Be a little gay and a little more interesting for him. His boring day may need a life and one of your duties is to provide it.


Actually, I brought that up once while her best friend was over and she punched me right in the face.... :wl: :BE:


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Good housekeeping May13,1955 How to be a good wife*

Haha, good one!


----------



## MarkBoston (Aug 28, 2003)

*Re: Good housekeeping May13,1955 How to be a good wife*

*Show me a woman who will attempt even half of these things and you'll have a long and happy marriage. Women these days think of their man as a personal walking talking ATM cash machine.*

*Let the hate spew forth. It will not change my mind, but it will amuse me.*


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Good housekeeping May13,1955 How to be a good wife*

This isn't 1955 anymore. Women work just as much if not more than men. If you show me a man who would attempt to do ANYTHING off of that list, maybe the divorce rate in this country wouldn't be as high as it is now.


----------



## MarkBoston (Aug 28, 2003)

*Re: Good housekeeping May13,1955 How to be a good wife*

*With a reply like that you are either a female or president of the local Elton John fan club.*


----------



## BOSCO5O (May 4, 2004)

*Re: Good housekeeping May13,1955 How to be a good wife*

Here we go :A: :BNANA:


----------



## female p.o. (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: Good housekeeping May13,1955 How to be a good wife*

Women these days think of men as walking atm machines??? I'm sorry I thought most woman had jobs............That article is hanging up at The 50's Diner in Dedham, Sorry guys I just don't think women like that exist anymore.......... :roll:


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: Good housekeeping May13,1955 How to be a good wife*

A women wants to be a good wife she can get in the kitchen and make me some pie god dammit and respect my authoritaaayyyy.

I will take a thin, italian catholic girl that knows how to run a home and please her man,from a good traditional italian family in Everett or somewhere else any day than one of these new modern type women................Imagine.....women wanting to be firefighters! :roll:


----------



## female p.o. (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: Good housekeeping May13,1955 How to be a good wife*

Buddy, I have a feeling your gonna be single for a long time............ :roll:


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: Good housekeeping May13,1955 How to be a good wife*



> Buddy, I have a feeling your gonna be single for a long time............


Ahem,



> Masscops Minister of bitterness and cynicism


----------



## MarkBoston (Aug 28, 2003)

*Re: Good housekeeping May13,1955 How to be a good wife*

Man held in wife's shooting
By Tom Farmer
Monday, October 4, 2004

A New Hampshire man is due in court today on assault charges after allegedly shooting his wife Saturday night in their Derry home.

Glen Gowey, 36, was charged with first-degree assault, second-degree assault and reckless conduct after police responded to the couple's home on Island Pond Road.

Diane Gowey suffered a single gunshot wound to the upper torso, according to N.H. Assistant Attorney General David W. Ruoff.

``We're still investigating the circumstances of what happened,'' Ruoff said yesterday.

Police were sent to the Gowey home about 7 p.m. Saturday for a reported gunshot.

Diane Gowey was taken to an unidentified hospital where she was admitted to the intensive care unit. Ruoff said her wound is life-threatening.

Ruoff asked anyone who might have information about the shooting to call Derry police at 603-432-6111.

*How did it happen? Maybe it was like this....

Man: Honey, I'm home!
Woman: That's nice dear...but ssshhhh I'm in the living room watching TV.
Man: What's for dinner? I'm hungry!
Woman: I didn't have time to make dinner. There was a romance channel double feature on TV and then I fell asleep on the couch because you know chocolate makes me sleepy.
Man: What no dinner! Plus you have been eating candy all day while sitting on the couch!
Woman: Well I was hungry and I love candy!
Man: But the Doctor told you that you have to lose weigh I mean you are 5'3 and 225 pounds. Christ when I married you, you weighed 115 pounds.
Woman: Let's not argue&#8230;matter of fact I'm hungry let's go out to dinner and by the way I need more money I want to buy some new spandex pants.
Man: But, I have already given you $300 in the past two days what did you do with it?
Woman: Well, The Sweet Shoppe was having a buy 3 get 1 free sale so I bought several dozen boxes of candy&#8230;
Man: What! That's it&#8230;bang bang!!
*


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: Good housekeeping May13,1955 How to be a good wife*

interesting way of putting it Mark.... Did you have any struggles on the psyche exam? :shock:

But then again.. just work a few more details... double dip, triple dip or even quadruple dip..


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Good housekeeping May13,1955 How to be a good wife*

The modern return of the 50s: If your wife wants to stay at home and raise kids, that's fine. But don't take her word for it: give her the test.

Drive her down to the Registry. When she asks "...why are we at the RMV?", tell her it's so she can turn her license in to the registrar...after all, now that she is going to be a 'stay at home mom', she'll have no need of a license, cause, she'll be staying-at-home!

When she finds out she won't be driving the 'mommy-van' around and taking the kids to McDonald's for lunch because she's 'too tired' to make lunch, I'll wager that will be the end of all the stay-at-home talk. June Clever didn't have a car and she did just fine. :wink:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Good housekeeping May13,1955 How to be a good wife*



MarkBoston @ 03 Oct 2004 16:08 said:


> *Show me a woman who will attempt even half of these things and you'll have a long and happy marriage. Women these days think of their man as a personal walking talking ATM cash machine.*


KAAAAA-CHING! Next time spit that money out a little faster. No, I don't need a receipt... I don't like leaving a paper trail behind.

Keep makin' with the dough and you'll have a long and happy... whatever you want to call it!


----------



## Sgt_110 (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: Good housekeeping May13,1955 How to be a good wife*



GJK @ Thu 30 Sep said:


> the funniest thing ever written
> 
> http://www.tandtmag.com/jan02/wife.html


I know my wife enjoyed it when I asked her to read it to me! 
Her response was something like this ->:2up:


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Good housekeeping May13,1955 How to be a good wife*



MarkBoston @ Sun October 03 said:


> *Women these days think of their man as a personal walking talking ATM cash machine.*


*

Mark, I hate to do it man, but I agree with you... at least in the quote above...*


----------



## female p.o. (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: Good housekeeping May13,1955 How to be a good wife*

Top 10 Complaints About Men
They are whiny 
They are big babies 
They don't take responsibility for their actions 
They think they know everything 
They refuse to ask for directions 
They hog the remote control 
They spit 
They smell 
They always talk about their bodily functions 
They scratch private itches in public places

This is from a 2004 article.......


----------



## 1153 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Good housekeeping May13,1955 How to be a good wife*

Shit I'll work 80 hours a week and be the walking talking ATM for a woman like that!!  [-o< :inlove:


----------



## MarkBoston (Aug 28, 2003)

*Re: Good housekeeping May13,1955 How to be a good wife*

*Top 10 complaints about the majority of women in America.

1. See You Next Tuesday Sweety
2. See Number 1
3. See Number 1
4. See Number 1
5. See Number 1
6. See Number 1
7. See Number 1
8. See Number 1
9. See Number 1
10. See Number 1*

*Extra complaints...Men don't care if your sister has a inground pool and we don't...men don't care if your last boyfriend owns his own company...men don't care that you saved $200.00 by buying some crap on sale...you still spend $600.00...matter of fact the only thing we care about you don't want to do because you're mad at us now...and then you wonder why you're being replaced...and you'll find out when you catch us...if you ever do!*


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

We always do and you always lose.

Too many men lose everything - their families, houses, even jobs - for one night in the backseat of a car with some bar slut. Why throw away your life for a turd when you already have a diamond?

I would say the best thing to do is deal with being a walking ATM, it's better than being a ruined man.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Officer Dunngeon @ Wed Oct 06 said:


> We always do and you always lose.
> 
> Too many men lose everything - their families, houses, even jobs - for one night in the backseat of a car with some bar slut. Why throw away your life for a turd when you already have a diamond?
> 
> I would say the best thing to do is deal with being a walking ATM, it's better than being a ruined man.


WOW. As a women I am thoroughly impressed. That's the best thing I've heard all day!

PS...Who watched NCIS last night and decided to look this up? Notice that dude killed himself because the "perfect" wife doesn't exist anymore?



> 06. Over the cooler months of the year you should prepare and light a fire for him to unwind by. Your husband will feel he has reached a haven of rest and order, and it will give you a lift, too. After all, catering for his comfort will provide you with immense personal satisfaction.


Wouldn't some men be upset if their wife lit the fire....? Isn't that the man's job, like cutting up the fire wood? I mean it just seems like boys and their toys = firewood and fireplace. Maybe it's just me.



> 14. Don't complain if he's late home for dinner or even if he stays out all night. Count this as minor compared to what he might have gone through that day.
> 
> ...
> 
> 17. Don't ask him questions about his actions or question his judgment or integrity. Remember, he is the master of the house and as such will always exercise his will with fairness and truthfulness. You have no right to question him.


HAHAHAHA I don't think so.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

We don't 'think' we know everything...we do! :shock: 

and the remote control belongs to the man...we invented it. 

But, if it weren't for women, we'd have stopped after we invented beer, sports, cars and BBQ!


----------



## female p.o. (Sep 29, 2002)

I think we can all tell by his post that MARKBOSTON is a bitter guy who needs to get laid, and since he seems to hate women maybe he should f**k a man...... :FM:


----------



## MarkBoston (Aug 28, 2003)

*Bitter?....No, not me at all. But I do have more then one friend who is paying through the nose to the ex-wife. The children the ex-wife uses as bargaining chips in court are well provided for and loved by their father. But the thought of giving the "bloodsucking b*tch" money to have her hair and nails done when the money belongs to the kids makes my friends bitter.

Getting laid&#8230;hhhmmm I have a great opening line. Hello&#8230;The I drop a few fun facts on my next victim&#8230;I have never been married, I have no kids, I own my own home, I drive a new car, when I go on vacation it is usually a 7 day cruise or Florida, California, or Mexico&#8230;not the cape for a long weekend. Usually by then the little bloodsucker is drooling and figuring she found a sugar daddy for her and her two or three crumb snatchers. But what the little bimbo found is a one night stand.

I do not hate women who can stand on their own two feet and can take care of themselves. I hate the bloodsuckers that suck the life out of my friends and co-workers. I will not be tricked into losing everything I have worked and saved for by some big breasted bloodsucker.

Show me an independent woman who is self reliant and intelligent with decent looks and a good body and I'll show you a gentleman with style and class who will treat this woman with respect.
*


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

As a female, I hate to do this, but I agree with MarkBoston. The women who use kids and so forth as a barganing tool make me sick. The ones that sit at home and do nothing to better themselves and then feel the need to take EVERYTHING from their ex-husband...As a working women (who has a husband), I can support myself if need be, and I can support my husband (if need be)...but I would NEVER take everything away from him. Ever.


----------



## female p.o. (Sep 29, 2002)

I am a married working woman as well, but did you ever wonder what the ex husband did to become an ex? I tell my husband if he screws up (cheating ) I will take him for everything and why not? I believe that the faithful partner should get it all ,male or female.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Oh no I agree with you...I told my husband he cheats on me I'll flat out pull a Lorranna Bobbit. But it's the wives that want the divorce because THEY are cheating, or because they want more expensive stuff...It's the petty ones that make me mad. Not the ones that have a valid reason. But I still don't think I could leave someone with nothing. Just me though.


----------



## GJK (Jul 20, 2004)

female p.o. @ Thu 07 Oct said:


> I am a married working woman as well, but did you ever wonder what the ex husband did to become an ex? I tell my husband if he screws up (cheating ) I will take him for everything and why not? I believe that the faithful partner should get it all ,male or female.


I actually posted this because I thought it was funny, epecially what women had to put up with in the 50's. To actually think that society had this mentality was a bit disturbing, so naturally I thought this to be humorous. However, with what you just said I feel is not correct and the reason why BostonMark feels the way he does. If I did such a thing as cheat on you and we were married than yes I am a dirtbag, however if you think you should get what I worked for that is where you little feminist ideas are incorrect. I am for equality of men and women. But there is no way any women that I wronged will get something they don't deserve. If the house is in my name and you didn't contribute any of the mortage..you think you deserve this? My 401K and anything else that I have worked for you feel you should get because I cheated on you? Why do you feel you should take your husband to the cleaners because he cheated on you? Why do you feel you should get everything when everything is not yours? I just don't think you should take your husband to the cleaners because he cheated on you, you should get what is yours and thats that. If you pay half of the mortage, then yes split the house and move on. But if you don't pay a cent for the mortage, if I am reading into this correctly, you feell you should get it.
I don't know


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

GJK @ Thu Oct 07 said:


> I actually posted this because I thought it was funny, epecially what women had to put up with in the 50's. To actually think that society had this mentality was a bit disturbing, so naturally I thought this to be humorous. However, with what you just said I feel is not correct and the reason why BostonMark feels the way he does. If I did such a thing as cheat on you and we were married than yes I am a dirtbag, however if you think you should get what I worked for that is where you little feminist ideas are incorrect. I am for equality of men and women. But there is no way any women that I wronged will get something they don't deserve. If the house is in my name and you didn't contribute any of the mortage..you think you deserve this? My 401K and anything else that I have worked for you feel you should get because I cheated on you? Why do you feel you should take your husband to the cleaners because he cheated on you? Why do you feel you should get everything when everything is not yours? I just don't think you should take your husband to the cleaners because he cheated on you, you should get what is yours and thats that. If you pay half of the mortage, then yes split the house and move on. But if you don't pay a cent for the mortage, if I am reading into this correctly, you feell you should get it.
> I don't know


Agreed. You said exactlly what I was trying to say.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

female p.o. said the FAITHFUL partner should get everything. Just to say, "Hey, I cheated on you, I'm a dirtbag, you should only get half or nothing," is acceptable after that person trusted you with their LIFE and everything you've built up together? The least you can do, as in any sort of legal proceeding where one has been wronged, is to pay off with money... and in the case of breaking the bond of a marriage (or trust), I think to hand over everything is the right thing to do, since some dirty skank is obviously what you really want more than your wife, kids, house, etc. She didn't mean to say you should take everything in any irreconcilable differences type of divorce, she meant after the lowest of the low - infedelity.

Anyway, this topic has seemed to have gone off the funny side and into the battle of the sexes. That, and the ATM has run out of cash. :roll: So on that note, topic closed!


----------

